

The Real Reason Microsoft About-Faced on IE8 Standards Opt-In - gongfudoi
http://osnews.com/story/19428/The_Real_Reason_Microsoft_About-Faced_on_IE8_Standards_Opt-In

======
flyhighplato
I'm not sure if this article is just making an elaborate guess or if it has
support for its argument. Anyone have any idea?

